# Williston, ND



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

I live in Fargo but Ill be moving soon i was just wondering what you guys think of Williston I dont like big cities i would like one with good hunting and fishing, if you guys think of anyothers i should look into please post im open to all coments.

Thanks guys


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, I don't mind driving, so I live in West Fargo.

But, Dickinson is very nice and lots of hunting and fishing.

Spoiler92


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

Any of ND small to medium towns are decent. Williston is seeing a small oil boom right now and is nicely located for hunting. Fishing is a bit more of a drive to get to Sak or Oahe but not much diffferent than going from Fargo to Devils Lake. Devils Lake is a great town for outdoors, but the town lacks. Jamestown is centrally located and makes trips to DL, Minnesota, Sakakawea, and the Missouri River easy and pallatable. I used to live there and it was a nice town to live in. Friendly people, adequate shopping, and not too far from Fargo for a day trip shopping etc. Dickinson is nice, but fishing opportunities arent as prevalant as the eastern 2/3 of the state. Minot isnt big, and has alot of hunting and fishing places close. The shopping and daily life wont kill you and it is a hop, skip, and a jump to great outdoors opportunities. Cant go wrong with any small/meduim sized ND town.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

The farther west you move the better.............great fishing,hunting and less people....... :beer:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Devils Lake lacks??? In what? Best ribs in town at The Ranch. What more could you ask for?

Just poking at your luveyes.

Williston is a nice town. They have one really good bar there. :wink:

The sharp tail grouse hunting to the south is some of the best in the state. Fishing is also very good. Not sure on the pheasant or deer numbers there.

I do know that just west of Alexander I saw some incredible whitetail bucks along the river and then came over a ridge and here stood 3 of the biggest muleys I have ever seen. All within about a mile of each other.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Was raised 26 miles north of Devils Lake, great area to live if your into waterfowl and fishing. I grew bored of waterfowl and always wanted to live in Fargo.
I have been 21 years or so in Fargo. There are plenty of lakes to choose from within an hours drive, ecspecially with MN lakes. As for hunting, I have not found anything close to Fargo that compares with other areas, have to drive ot the Valley City area for anything descent.
The last 4 years I have been wanting to move just north of Minot, plans are to move in a year and a half to 2 years. For me, I think that area will offer the best combinations of hunting, fishing and land access far more closer to home than the Fargo area.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

luveyes said:


> *Fishing is a bit more of a drive to get to Sak or Oahe but not much diffferent than going from Fargo to Devils Lake.*
> :withstupid:
> Fargo to DL is 165 mile+- while lake Sak. is only 4 miles away with Newtown 75 GET YOUR FACTS CORRECT! 165 miles from Williston will get you to the Garrison.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm living north of Minot now,its the best fishing and hunting in the area...Deer,birds and etc................... :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I never noticed your location before......good 'ol Antler. When we were in high school hunting out of Westhope we'd drive to Antler to buy beer.  

Is Al Capone still bootlegging through there??? 8) I was always told that a lot of liquor moved through the border around Antler durin the days of prohibition, I never knew the full story.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

FM, Do you know the Artz family. Kelley played football at NDSU with my brother-in-law, nice kid!!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

djleye said:


> FM, Do you know the Artz family.


Don't they have land right off of J. Clark Sayler Refuge? I think we've hunted their land before.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

djleye said:


> FM, Do you know the Artz family. Kelley played football at NDSU with my brother-in-law, nice kid!!!!!


I know Corey Artz from up there. He used to work for/with me.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> while lake Sak. is only 4 miles away


Heh, not for much longer if the Corps has their way. I heard that the lake up north of Watford is back in its original riverbanks. :eyeroll:


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Lots of Artz's around here,having 15 kids in the main family(ha ha ha) Yes I know quite a few of them....
As for the "Bootleggin'" days yes Antler was the hotspot on illegal action between borders.
Alot of booze went thru here and sold here :wink: Still have a shot of moonshine once in awhile :beer: (Wakes a guy up)............


----------



## Bubba w/a 45/70 (Jul 31, 2006)

For my money, I'd say something farther west, the better. Especially if one is looking for the hunting/fishing deal. And having fewer people around to irritate you is a BIG plus.


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

ej4prmc,

Hey schmo, where did I mention Newtown??? I said that Williston is a bit to Sak, about as far as Fargo to DL. Basically what I said was backed up by the numbers that you quoted. Read before you post crap. Trying to help someone brainstorm about the great opportunities in ND towns and you come along, make dumb comments that make no sense. Wake up and learn how to read. What is going on with the educational system these days? For the record I spent most summers in New Town (family in town and grandpa was mayor for many years) the town is much nicer since the casino brought in money. And yes, it is about 4 miles to Sak there if you go to Sanish.


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

dang,

Left my computer open to make a comment and my child sent a comment.

ej???,

I made no comment regarding facts. So it is 80 or so miles to Sak from Willistion and it is 170 from Fargo to DL. Big deal, the premise is still the same, Minot is 45-50 to Sak, Garrison is 4 miles, New Town is about 4 we could go on and on. The fact is there are alot of great small towns in ND. If I could make as good a living in western ND than I do in Fargo I would move in a heartbeat. Every town has great opportunities, just depends on what you seek.

live2hunt,

You are right, the Ranch has great food, but the town could use a good scrubbing. I spend too much time there as is and if the town were better you couldnt run me out on account of the great fishing. Heading there the next 2 weekends.

Of to ground the kid.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

luveyes said:


> dang,
> 
> ej???,
> 
> ...


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

Wow, who ****** in your cherios? All this from a post about places to live in ND. You dont have anything bigger in life to piss and moan about? 
The poor trickle of water that is now the Missouri around Williston is hard to recognize compared to what it used to be. And yes, I have and do spend time around there. Family in Sydney and Fairview and friends farm by the confluence.I was going to college in Williston thias fall to take a map reading class, is it full? As the teacher can you get me in? I suppose you can count Williston out as places to live if any other people there are jackasses like you. One more reason to visit that area and not set roots. All ****** off about numbers. Find a hobby, or a new boyfriend to snuggle with. Through with you.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Growing up in a small ND town, I've always been partial to a little smaller town with a good school system. I've always thought Watford City was a nice little town in Western ND with a suprisingly nice school. Williston is nice, and Dickinson seems to be maintaining their population ok. Dickinson has a little tourism through it all year boosting the econony with Medora close by. All three of these towns are fairly close to the National Grasslands, Badlands, and not too far from Lake Sakakawea which is a plus. I could move west pretty easily if the right opportunity arrived. I did the fargo thing for a year and I have no desire to move back there again. The hustle and bustle of city life has arrived in Fargo and is there to stay. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

mburgess said:


> Growing up in a small ND town, I've always been partial to a little smaller town with a good school system. I've always thought Watford City was a nice little town in Western ND with a suprisingly nice school. Williston is nice, and Dickinson seems to be maintaining their population ok. Dickinson has a little tourism through it all year boosting the econony with Medora close by. All three of these towns are fairly close to the National Grasslands, Badlands, and not too far from Lake Sakakawea which is a plus. I could move west pretty easily if the right opportunity arrived. I did the fargo thing for a year and I have no desire to move back there again. The hustle and bustle of city life has arrived in Fargo and is there to stay. Good luck with your decision!


I thought for sure there would be a reply from djleye


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

That's exactly why I live in West Fargo................I wonder if I am still considered a SLBCK, or whatever it was?????? :huh:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> I wonder if I am still considered a SLBCK, or whatever it was??????
> 
> 
> > Yes it's SLBCK and you are among the top of the list!!! :evil:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Yes it's SLBCK and you are among the top of the list!!!


WOW, Not even a smiley face after that jab!!!!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

djleye, For your information the definition of "SLBCK" is Spoiled Little Big City Kids. That is taken from the "Cootkiller" dictionary. Now just because by living in West Fargo you think you can duck out of it and say I'm in a smaller town. No Way! You still carry the word "Fargo", whether its North,South,East or West. :eyeroll:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Geez, Who tooted in your frosted flakes this morning!!!!????

:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

I matched you one and rose you two eyerolls!!!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

djleye, I'm just stating the facts the way they are.

:******: :******: :******: :******: :******:

Take that 5 pizzed!!!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

eace: :gag:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

g/o,
Somebody didn't steal your posted signs, did they?


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

jhegg said:


> g/o,
> Somebody didn't steal your posted signs, did they?


As a matter of fact they seem to disappear all the time. Yes the wind unscrews them from the poles. Or that is what I'm suppose to believe! I use nothing but metal signs but I carry a 50 foot roll of tyvek ones with me all the time. You never know when you will need them. Why? are you trying to sell some of my old ones?


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

No, I was just going to offer to help you put them back up.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

g/o
I have not read this entire thread from start to now, but from what I am seeing; you are categorizing residents from where they reside without having a clue of their/our orgin. 
To make my point, and I do not know where you currently live. It might be Bismarck for example which would make you a "city boy", but you may have been raised in Mott or Pembina for instance.....
This is not meant to be negative towards you, just to make a point.

P.S.
Where do you live now and where were you raised?
Even if you are from "Elendale or any other samll town" and still live there, please understand my point.

Hindsight tells me if you are a Minot city boy you may still know a thing or 2 about hunitng and fishing.....


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

MossyMo, Don't take things so serious, I was just joking around with Dan. SLBCK was a term Cootkiller used which some of us found amusing. I don't doubt your ability of hunting same as I do not of many from Mpls. Remember when guys make fun of those "blue plates" and the "boat people" the same goes. Many of those people grew up ion small towns in ND, an Minnesota. So remember it's a two way street.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

g/o
Sorry about that..... :beer:


----------

